

Contiguous stacks in Go - pasxizeis
http://agis.io/2014/03/25/contiguous-stacks-in-go.html

======
SimonSapin
Has (either in Go or in Rust) some kind of hysteresis behavior been
considered, to deal with hot splits / stack trashing? For example: when a
stack segment becomes unused, don’t free it immediately, but keep one (or N)
"spare" in case it’ll grow again soon.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hysteresis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hysteresis)

~~~
kibwen
Mentioned in Rust's rationale for abandoning segmented stacks:

"when out of stack a function call will force an allocation of a new segment,
which is later freed upon return. This is expensive even when the new stack
segmented is cached."

[https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2013-November/00...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2013-November/006314.html)

